# Useing live bait for Kings



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Free spool or work it back to you , what works best for you ?

Any tips on both ways off a pier ? Would like your input on

this , Thanks


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

You kind of do both, cast you bait out and put your line on your finger with the bail open or off the manual. Fish hits let it free spool for about 5 seconds, close the bail one hard hookset and your on!


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

i haven't pier fished in many years but... do any of you guys use balloons off the pier to adjust the depths of your live baits. seems like something that i would try if i were to pier fish for kings. just a thought....


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

As far as I know, balloons aren't allowed on the pensacola pier unless it's changed in the last year or so.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

oh hell. i forgot about the turtles.


----------

